# Motor Radios



## Brenardo (Jul 18, 2011)

What makes Motorola's radios so much better than say HTC and Samsung?

Reason I ask is because I had a Nexus but just simply couldn't stand not having a solid connection where my Droid, DX, and Bionic always excelled in comparison.

I understand that Motorola has been in the game a long time but I am just curious for a little more in depth info.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki


----------



## crashercarlton (Oct 29, 2011)

i tried to google it, but i think i can offer my opinion in yes, they are far ahead of the game...they've been around the communication business for almost 80 years and if i remember right the cellphone 30 years ago...Everything from out personal talk to emergency communications tends to be handled through motorola...are they the best? idk, i've always had good luck, but they have had a head start on this...


----------

